# Can anyone make this pic smaller?



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Is it possible to not make it so damn tall!? I want to put it in my sig. I'd like it wider and way shorter, is this possible?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

here you go


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, bro. Small donation sent...


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

plazzman said:


> here you go


Plazzman, how long did that take you? That's really good work. You're very talented.

Could you post a tutorial on how to do that?

Just joking with you, man. It's cool that you helped him out. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well it took about a good 45 minutes, let me tell ya man, my computer was steaming after that! Gotta get me a new fan.

But no worries Ray, Im releasing my tell all tutorial DVD next month, Chokfull of useful tips and walkthrough


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

I look forward to it. I'll have to buy a new PC before I tackle it though. I'm thinking at least a terabyte of RAM for that vicious resizing project. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I tell ya it a doozie. Im sitting here at Plazzco Head quarters with my elite 8 and were really in a pickle about which market we should release it in. Its such a hot item, certainly a fall favourite


----------

